#ubuntu-x 2006-12-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73763 in xorg (main) ""switch users" problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73763
#ubuntu-x 2006-12-29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77144 in xorg (main) "After network upgrade, Edgy Eft has an infinite login loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77144
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-24
<ubotu> New bug: #135042 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "System lockups with Gutsy Tribe 5 and AMD Cool'n'Quiet" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135042
<ubotu> New bug: #178422 in xorg (main) "x fails on MiniMac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178422
<ubotu> New bug: #178451 in mesa (main) "[Intel GM965/GL960] OpenGL applications crash whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178451
<ubotu> New bug: #178444 in ubuntu "X crashes gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 (dup-of: 140554)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178444
<ubotu> New bug: #156613 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "suspend in Gutsy doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156613
<ubotu> New bug: #178500 in xorg (main) "[hardy] SHMConfig should be on by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178500
<ubotu> New bug: #178505 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "TV-out missing from xrandr output on Thinkpad z61t with Intel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178505
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-25
<ubotu> New bug: #178543 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "i965 fails to render textures in 3D programs when DRI enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178543
<ubotu> New bug: #178498 in xorg (main) "Wrong DPI configuration by default on Xubuntu 7.10" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178498
<ubotu> New bug: #155880 in xf86-input-evtouch (universe) "xserver-xorg-input-evtouch causes xorg crashes on amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155880
<ubotu> New bug: #178596 in xorg (main) "Intel GMA x3100 configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178596
<ubotu> New bug: #178261 in ubuntu "Screen resolution can not be changed (dup-of: 149850)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178261
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-26
<ubotu> New bug: #178656 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "simply running xrandr with radeon drivers makes screen flicker (also, it's slow)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178656
<ubotu> New bug: #178665 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Closing laptop lid makes radeon driver blank out second screen too!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178665
<ubotu> New bug: #178658 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Radeon driver fails to detect frequency range of second monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178658
<ubotu> New bug: #141001 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Large fonts in window titles" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141001
<ubotu> New bug: #178292 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Wine logs out of Gnome in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178292
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-27
<ubotu> New bug: #178817 in xorg (main) "software sticky key issue in x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178817
<ubotu> New bug: #178826 in xorg (main) "xorg.conf gets overwritten every boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178826
<ubotu> New bug: #178837 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "X Server fails to start. -- i815" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178837
<ubotu> New bug: #129097 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129097
<ubotu> New bug: #178849 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "x sluggish in hardy alpha-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178849
<ubotu> New bug: #111343 in compiz (main) "Graphical corruption with firefox's autoscroll and compiz (dup-of: 125269)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111343
<ubotu> New bug: #153538 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "cedega fails to run games with compiz" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153538
<ubotu> New bug: #178842 in ubuntu "[alpha2] Window appearance incorrect when "normal" is selected in Appearance Preference with SantaRosa Platform (dup-of: 175774)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178842
<ubotu> New bug: #177518 in xorg (main) "blender causes hard freeze" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177518
<pwnguin> wacom question: the current version doesn't seem to have a corresponding debian release
<pwnguin> was the orig changed from upstream at all?
<pwnguin> I imagine not, but sometimes people do this for dfsg reasons
<tjaalton> can't remember
<tjaalton> probably not
<pwnguin> well, debian's version claims it has 7.3/1.4 support
<tjaalton> so it needs a merge?
<pwnguin> i guess
<pwnguin> not sure if it's really a merge or a sync
<tjaalton> we need the epoch
<tjaalton> and there's other crap too
<pwnguin> epoch?
<tjaalton> check the changelog
<pwnguin> im not sure what an epoch is
<tjaalton> wacom-tools (1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2)
<tjaalton> it's the "1:" in the version string
<pwnguin> huh
<tjaalton> so even if debian had 99999999.1-1, we'd still need the epoch
<pwnguin> oh
<tjaalton> so no sync
<tjaalton> the maintainer didn't bother replying to my mail either
<pwnguin> ron lee?
<tjaalton> right, I'm pretty sure I asked about that, or maybe it was him or maybe about evtouch
<tjaalton> er, s/him or//
<tjaalton> -maybe
<tjaalton> duh
<pwnguin> at any rate, the merge would likely fix bug #175050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175050 in wacom-tools "wacom input driver broken in hardy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175050
<tjaalton> maybe so
<tjaalton> I'll add it to my merge queue
<pwnguin> thank you very much!
<pwnguin> do i need to do something on launchpad to help this?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> but I closed the sync request
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> i wasn't sure what to hit there. i didnt see anything that hit changes to the source code itself
<tjaalton> that doesn't matter, just looking at the changelog would've made it clear that a sync is not possible
<pwnguin> i did look at the changelog, but I guess I'm not fully knowledgeable yet -- im not sure what the epoch accomplishes
<tjaalton> well there are other changes too..
<ubotu> New bug: #178969 in wacom-tools (main) "Please sync latest wacom-tools from Debian" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178969
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-28
<ubotu> New bug: #135613 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Framebuffer consoles no not work in gutsy (dup-of: 129910)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135613
<ubotu> New bug: #178992 in xorg (main) "Intel widescreen resolution changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178992
<ubotu> New bug: #149764 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "slow gtk popup menus with gtk dual head" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149764
<ubotu> New bug: #108961 in wacom-tools (main) "Pen no longer works after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108961
<ubotu> New bug: #179042 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "[hardy] fglrx, compiz and opengl conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179042
<ubotu> New bug: #179059 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "crash on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179059
<ubotu> New bug: #23422 in xkeyboard-config (main) "ca_enhanced layout does not work correctly" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23422
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-29
<ubotu> New bug: #179146 in xorg-server (main) "Xnest crash when starting game wesnoth in it -  X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) - X_CreateWindow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179146
<ubotu> New bug: #179152 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179152
<ubotu> New bug: #179162 in xorg (main) "Keyboard driver failure in Xorg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179162
<ubotu> New bug: #61927 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "[via] GL snake: just blank on first run after boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61927
<ubotu> New bug: #179202 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "xscreensaver hangs x on intel 915" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179202
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-30
<ubotu> New bug: #177903 in ubuntu "Green webcam image on a SiS integrated graphics card (dup-of: 179333)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177903
<ubotu> New bug: #179333 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "Green webcam image on a SiS integrated graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179333
<ubotu> New bug: #179348 in xorg (main) "Moving windows is slow / uses all CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179348
<ubotu> New bug: #150735 in wacom-tools (main) "package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot access archive" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150735
<ubotu> New bug: #68630 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom Graphire acts strangely on Edgy PowerPC, no /dev/wacom" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68630
<ubotu> New bug: #71944 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom-kernel-source would better be removed (fails to build + module is included in the kernel)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71944
<ubotu> New bug: #134879 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom-tools 0.7.8 in gutsy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134879
<ubotu> New bug: #136977 in wacom-tools (main) "Some wacom tablets don't get detected properly" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136977
<ubotu> New bug: #174382 in wacom-tools (main) "[needs-packaging] wacom-tools 0.7.9" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174382
<ubotu> New bug: #175050 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom input driver broken in hardy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175050
<ubotu> New bug: #177878 in wacom-tools (main) "[Hardy] init script fails to create /dev/input/wacom on 2.6.24 kernels" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177878
<tjaalton> whee
<ubotu> New bug: #159420 in wacom-tools (main) "package wacom-kernel-source 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: during distribution upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159420
<tjaalton> there, wacom bug count 18 -> 8
<ubotu> New bug: #44830 in wacom-tools (main) "wrong interpretation of dualscreen setup" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44830
<ubotu> New bug: #151902 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom does not work after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151902
<ubotu> New bug: #42011 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom Graphire cursor isn't in "relative Mode"" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42011
<ubotu> New bug: #179425 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx 1:96.43.01+2.6.24.2-2.8 failed to uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179425
<ubotu> New bug: #179434 in xterm (main) "XFCE Terminal Text Overlapping Problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179434
<bryce> hi tjaalton
<bryce> tjaalton: nice to see wacom down to a single digit bug count :-)
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> oh, fixed
<pwnguin> does this mean a new wacom got uploaded?
<pwnguin> rawk
<pwnguin> bryce: I can fix that if you like ;)
<bryce> hehe
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> update-modules is depricated?
<pwnguin> deprecated even
<tjaalton> bryce: hey, yeah that was easy :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179453 in wacom-tools (main) "xsetwacom list dev broken in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179453
<ubotu> New bug: #179454 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom boundaries incorrectly set after rotation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179454
<tjaalton> bah, at least someone is testing the new version
<pwnguin> i would be, but logging in crashes x
<pwnguin> or gnome, im not really sure
<tjaalton> the login hangs?
<tjaalton> kill gnome-keyring-daemon
<pwnguin> as in i log in, and a few seconds later, im back at gdm
<tjaalton> ok, it's not that then. check the log
<pwnguin> only have wifi here, and the passwords way too long
<pwnguin> i'll try again when i get home
<tjaalton> ok
#ubuntu-x 2008-12-22
<jcristau> what's LP: #310126?
 * crevette would liek to know also :)
<jcristau> the changes aren't in git, either, so...
<tjaalton> bug 310126
<ubottu> Bug 310126 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/310126 is private
<tjaalton> duh
<tjaalton> and lp doesn't like the browser on my e71
<tjaalton> marijus: you asked about the dri2 error: it's because the driver version doesn't support dri2
<marijus> thanks
<marijus> i installed 2.6 branch now... and it works somehow
<tjaalton>  ok
<marijus> but there seems to be a bug in intel master atm
<marijus> cant log into x... it says xserver-xorg-video-intel: fails to start (No valid modes)
<tseliot> tjaalton: do you prefer a debdiff or some other kind for xorg-server for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/254468
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 254468 in xorg "[KDE4] momentary video garbage upon drawing new objects" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tseliot> I attached the debdiff
<tjaalton> tseliot: it's been discussed on #xorg-devel, and the drawback is lower performance
<tjaalton> ..but right now ajax is suggesting something that might replace it
<tseliot> tjaalton: yes, I've just noticed.
<tseliot> good
<tseliot> tjaalton: can't we drop the patch and wait for the new fix to land in X? KDE has serious problems with the patch
<tjaalton> guess so
<tjaalton> jcristau: the bug you mentioned might be a security hole or something :)
<jcristau> tjaalton: i figured. that's why i wanted to see what it was about.
<crevette> hey
<crevette> is it safe to use the packages for xorg-edgers for one being using jaunty
<tjaalton> why would you want to do that?
<crevette> me :)
<tjaalton> why :)
<tjaalton> ?
<crevette> is seems there some package for jaunty, specifically I'd be interested to test intel driver
<crevette> anyway, I'm off for dinner few minuteds
<tjaalton> you can rebuild it on jaunty
<tjaalton> but the binary package probably won't install because AIUI those are built against xserver-xorg-dev from intrepid
<jcristau> easier to just build from git
<bryce> up to 15" of snow now, around my house (esp. piling up on the deck)
<bryce> never seen so much snow before, other than up in the mountains
<tjaalton> bryce: wow, and we got none :/
<bryce> delivery mixup probably
<tjaalton> yeah probably
<pwnguin> i saw some pictures on the planet
<pwnguin> but portland isnt all that far from seattle
<pwnguin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOyM6gFFKAg
<tjaalton> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=am9pJTRShHE
<pwnguin> meh
<tjaalton> yeah that was a bad one :/
<tjaalton> but there are others
<pwnguin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm9dWGp1lOA
<pwnguin> we lost power for a week
<pwnguin> finals week, to be specific
<bryce> pwnguin: ugh
<tjaalton> http://cityskip.blogspot.com/2006/01/tree-of-ice.html
<tjaalton> better versions here http://www.markdaviesmedia.com/cold
<pwnguin> well, thats a lake, and its cold
<pwnguin> we have no mountains here
<tjaalton> unfair comparison :)
<bryce> heh yeah I just pulled a foot-long icicle off my wife's car
<bryce> it's weird having over a foot of snow on top of a car.  Looks like an SUV now
<tjaalton> and handles like one, I bet
<bryce> still better gas mileage tho ;-)
<tjaalton> :)
<bryce>  photos from right now - http://71.117.254.52:8080/Photos/SnowStorm2008/
#ubuntu-x 2008-12-23
<bryce> http://www.katu.com/blogs/weather/36578184.html
<tjaalton> bryce: nice pics :)
<bryce> tjaalton: did you see this?  http://q-funk.blogspot.com/2008/12/xf86-video-geode-2110-last-call.html
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, I did
<bryce> heya tseliot
<tseliot> hey bryce
<pwnguin> and the ever classic snow canyon
<pwnguin> http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Labrador%20Snow.htm
<albert23> grr, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-December/041805.html
<albert23> tested on intrepid and jaunty
<albert23> I just wonder how many tests may have been affected by bug 306014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306014 in hal "HAL does not apply ACL on DRM device" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306014
<albert23> In my experience X in Jaunty is faster then intrepid
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-geode/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed
<Q-FUNK> how do we deal with Incomplete bugs that expired?
<tjaalton> we close them as invalid
<Q-FUNK> ok
<tjaalton> if there's no info as requested
<Q-FUNK> in all those cases, neither the reporter or the me-too's ever provided the additional info.
<tjaalton> albert23: yeah, looks like it's without dri. my 'x11perf -aa10text' run shows a 3x increase intrepid->jaunty (965GM). still only 5% of what my GF 8600GT with the blob can manage, but still..
<albert23> tjaalton: indeed, I am seeing benchmarks go 3 or more times faster as well
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: yeah feel free to close them
<albert23> only the kernel 28-3 took some 25% down again
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: ok
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: they can reopen them when there's more info
<Q-FUNK> agreed
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: btw, why is geode 2.9.0-1ubuntu2.5 still in hardy-proposed?  is anything missing to get it into updates?
<pwnguin> afaik, geode is over
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> < crweb> pwnguin, i'll give you $50 to package ati 8.12 display driver  the "ubuntu way" so i can just drop in the packages to a repo.
<tjaalton> fglrx already has ubuntu packaging
<tseliot> pwnguin: you might want to bug superm1 ;)
<tseliot> (about fglrx)
#ubuntu-x 2008-12-24
<superm1> pwnguin, what's wrong with fglrx packaging?
<superm1> run --buildpkg Ubuntu/source if you want source packages and --buildpkg Ubuntu/$RELEASE (RELEASE= intrepid, jaunty, hardy)
<pwnguin> superm1: i have no idea
<pwnguin> just sharing what someone told me
<pwnguin> i dont own any ati cards
<pwnguin> (or any intel)
<superm1> pwnguin, well pass on what i mentioned.. it's the best happy medium that can be delivered at this point
#ubuntu-x 2008-12-25
<kees> anyone know how to start testing GEM on current jaunty?
<bryce> tjaalton: have you seen bad performance with -intel so far on jaunty?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_graphics_q408
<bryce> tjaalton: ahh you did
#ubuntu-x 2008-12-27
<mnemo> I want to get TV-out working on my laptop..... should I use radeonhd or ati driver? my card is --> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) [1002:5955]
<mnemo> or do I need to use the proprietary driver to get TV-out on ATI ??
<tjaalton> mnemo: you could try the latest ati from debian experimental
<tjaalton> don't know which chips are supported
<mnemo> do you mean this one --> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/xserver-xorg-video-ati ??
<tjaalton> bryce: I've replied to m. larabel about the intel performance issue, so hopefully he'll test with dri next time :)
<bryce> tjaalton: excellent
<bryce> yeah I think once I'm back to work I ought to test drive a couple of my intel boxes and do some performance measurements myself
<tjaalton> bryce: well it's a lot faster for me compared to intrepid
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-21
<Sarvatt> RAOF: sweet, if you see it can you pass it along?
<Sarvatt> btw I noticed nouveau didnt build itself for 2.6.32-9 when it upgraded, had to go in and manually build it again for some reason
<Sarvatt> then i had to rebuild the initrd manually too, the firmware didnt get packed in after that
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-22
<Sarvatt> incase ya guys update mesa to 7.6.1+ now it requires libdrm-radeon1 2.4.17+ to build
<bryce_> Sarvatt, found problems with libdrm 2.4.17?
<tjaalton> the radeon API has changed, so mesa&ati need to be rebuilt when libdrm is updated
<tjaalton> they also need to be updated to build
<Sarvatt> do control+alt+f-keys work for anyone in lucid to switch from a VT back to X?
<tseliot> yep, at least with intel
<Sarvatt> ah thanks for checking, guess its just a problem with my setup and not a general problem then
<apw> RAOF, hey ... you about?
<alex-weej> since we moved to xplash
<alex-weej> my xcalib line in /etc/gdm/Init/Default does nothing
<alex-weej> perhaps the whole file does nothing
<alex-weej> help!
<Sarvatt> jcristau: if it helps any, this commit completely fixes the flickering and freezing on a solid color problem on intel for me: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/anholt/drm-intel.git;a=commit;h=cf74ecbbff3e3b45bae61d28d2220f74d853e2f0
<Sarvatt> just wish it applied to 2.6.32 :D
<Sarvatt> i'm amazed i'm down to 6.1 watts idle power usage with the screen on with the latest drm-intel-next kernel, 2.6.32.2 and 2.6.33 are both closer to 8 watts and i'm using i915 powersave=0 on them all
<Sarvatt> hmm, getting glyph corruption after resume on this drm-intel-next one though, all the letter a's have a line through them just in gnome terminal
<Sarvatt> minimized and maximized and now it's just k's, weird
<jcristau> Sarvatt: so we need a backport of that to .32?
<Sarvatt> yeah for sure, it doesnt apply to 2.6.32.2 here as-is but eric anholt mentioned about sending it to stable here so I'm hoping http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-December/005234.html
<bryce_> heya
<bryce_> Sarvatt, how are things looking with libdrm lately?
<Sarvatt> hasn't changed here, haven't really been any intel commits since right before 2.4.16 released at the beginning of december when the problem started for me and a few other people. i've managed to have >24 hours uptime so far on 2.4.17 though with a drm-intel-next kernel somehow though
 * Sarvatt is asking to crash any minute now.
<bryce_> heh
<bryce_> any luck getting debug data on it?
<Sarvatt> yeah, just overwrote it all by accident last time it happend with a > instead of a >>, yay
<bryce_> oops
<Sarvatt> just found this bug about it though http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25475
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25475 in Driver/intel "[i915] Xorg crash / Execbuf while wedged" [Critical,New]
<bryce_> hrm
<bryce_> Sarvatt, ok I'll raise this with yingying
<Sarvatt> i went back to the crack to try to make it crash again, looks like i might need to use the lucid kernel too because it's not happening with drm-intel-next. 
<bryce_> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/x.html
<Sarvatt> too funny, crashed while i was saying how it wasnt crashing
<Sarvatt> got all the debug info though, i'll put it up after a bit of christmas shopping :)
<RAOF> apw: Hi, I am about now.
<RAOF> apw: Have you gone yet? :/
<RAOF> Sarvatt: How'd you like to test a new nouveau-kernel-source that Recommends: nouveau-firmware?
<tjaalton> RAOF: he was asking for the nouveau trees, I gave the links to the ones posted on dri-devel@
<RAOF> Ah, OK.
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-23
<Sarvatt> sure, pass it along RAOF :)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: It's in xorg-edgers.  Seems to work for me, but my nv40 cards have ceased to be an interesting test :)
<Sarvatt> would be nice to know why we have to remove quiet from the boot line on nouveau :D
<RAOF> Note: that definition of "we" does not include me :)
<RAOF> That particular strangeness got fixed somewhere in the last weeks for me; probably it was mad framebuffer related craziness.
<Sarvatt> oh? must be nice!
<Sarvatt> maybe if i blacklist vga16fb, still havent done that on that machine
<RAOF> I think the -9 kernel fixed stuff, too.  Maybe.
<Sarvatt> removed my firmware files, upgrading now
<Sarvatt> got a ton of dmesg spam for 5 seconds about 20 seconds in but seems to be working ok, firmwares there and got loaded
<RAOF> Superlative.
 * Ng sulks. I was copying a bunch of data to a USB disk and it took out X
<mac_v> Ng: karmic?
<hyperair> took out meaning X lagged like hell or something else?
<hyperair> imo we've got some big issues with IO and interactivity
 * mac_v had somewhat similar X crashes when system was doing heavy read/write operations... but using lucid kernel 32.* solved it ..
<mac_v> x restarts*
<Ng> mac_v: lucid. looks like the kernel oopsed becuse of something relating to the USB disk and the xlog suggests it then segfaulted, but I could still see it, which was a bit odd. ssh'd in and rebooted
<hyperair> hmm  i wouldn't know, i didn't use .31 for long. had a great number of ext4 issues
<Ng> (I couldn't interact with it in any way though, so I can well believe that X had died and the framebuffer just stayed as it was)
<Ng> quite annoying though, I bought the USB disk so I'd be able to take regular rdiff-backup snapshots of my laptop while I'm running lucid on it ;)
<tjaalton> tseliot1: I noticed you updated the halsectomy-spec. there's no working wacom driver atm, so you sed evdev which doesn't work properly with it
<tseliot1> tjaalton: yes, I also tried to contact pitti and you but I was disconnected from IRC
<tseliot1> tjaalton: aah, it's evdev then
<tjaalton> there will be a new xf86-input-wacom RSN, and I hope ron finds it good enough to package for experimental
<tseliot1> tjaalton: well, I think it would be better than using evdev anyway
<tjaalton> I tried to find an intuos4 M/L, but they were out of stock..
<tjaalton> tseliot1: it sure would
<tseliot1> tjaalton: (just FYI) this is the only change that I would need to apply to X in order to get the alternatives system to work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/345406/
<tseliot1> I don't even have to touch mesa
<tjaalton> tseliot1: do libdri/libglx need to be moved to another path for it to work?
<tseliot1> tjaalton: they live in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/standard/ and, when you use open drivers, you will have links to them in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<tseliot1> in the case of nvidia you use libdri.so from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/standard/ and libglx.so from /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so
<tseliot1> then a simple update-alternatives --set gl_conf $master link and you can switch between them
<tseliot1> where $master_link is /etc/standard-x11/standard.conf in the case of X11 and open drivers
<tseliot1> therefore, in order to switch to open drivers (the default):
<tseliot1> update-alternatives --set gl_conf /etc/standard-x11/standard.conf
<tseliot1> while, for example, for nvidia-current:
<tseliot1> update-alternatives --set gl_conf /etc/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<tseliot1> of course jockey will deal with this
<tseliot1> oh and of course "ldconfig" is required after these commands
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> why not just installlibdri/glx directly to the correct path instead of moving them around?
<tjaalton> and if the confs aren't meant to be admin-configurable, shouldn't them be under /usr somewhere?
<tjaalton> *they
<tseliot1> tjaalton: update-alternatives doesn't create links if the file already exists
<tseliot1> tjaalton: what do you mean by admin-configurable? You can do it manually if you want
<tseliot1> i.e. install the packages, update alternatives, set the driver in xorg.conf and reboot
<tjaalton> I mean the file content probably will never change
<tseliot1> tjaalton: what file?
<tjaalton> and cleaning conffiles from /etc is more troublesome
<jcristau> /etc/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf < that file
<tseliot1> aah
<tseliot1> those files are not a problem unless something links to them
<tseliot1> and when you uninstall the packages the alternative is removed and so are the links
<jcristau> but the file isn't
<tseliot1> why not?
<jcristau> because conffiles aren't removed on package removal
<jcristau> they're removed on purge, except when they become obsolete and you forget about them
<tjaalton> exactly :)
<tseliot1> aah, now I see your point
<jcristau> so for something that's not supposed to be configurable, installing it in /etc leads to pain down the road
<jcristau> or cruft, or whatever
<tseliot1> I can either make the postrm deal with that or simply install them in /usr/...
<tseliot1> I remove the alternative in the postrm, therefore I think it's better if I remove the file there
<tjaalton> better in /usr, otherwise it would also "pollute" the namespace in /etc
<jcristau> you should remove the alternative in prerm
<tseliot1> that would be a solution too
<tseliot1> good idea
<tseliot1> shall I use /usr/share/nvidia-current etc, or /usr/lib/nvidia-current (that I already use). The former makes more sense to me
<jcristau> lib imo
<tseliot1> right, after all is an ld.so.conf file, which is relevant to that directory
<tseliot1> also, is there a point in adding a prerm.in instead of a prerm in X?
<tseliot1> it's not a template
<tseliot1> oh, there's the #INCLUDE_SHELL_LIB# thing
<jcristau> prerm gets removed by xsfclean
<tseliot1> ok, I'll use a .in file
<tseliot1> that's why I asked
<tseliot1> jcristau: are templates (i.e. .in files) automatically detected?
<tseliot1> or shall I add the prerm.in file somewhere?
<jcristau> see the genscripts rule in xsfbs.mk
<tseliot1> ah, nice, thanks
<tseliot1> jcristau, tjaalton: better? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/345439/
<jcristau> not sure what the point of /usr/lib/standard-x11/standard.conf
<jcristau> is
<jcristau> oh. default alternative.  /dev/null would work as well :)
<tseliot1> it's an empty file since we're going to use the libraries that come with X/mesa
<tseliot1> e.g. libGL.*.so, etc.
<tseliot1> while fglrx and nvidia use their own libraries
<tseliot1> and yes, that's for alternatives, as you said
<superm1> tseliot1, rather than relying on jockey to update the alternatives, why not do it right in the postinst?
<superm1> the less custom work that jockey has to do, the better (imo)
<jcristau> i guess because alternatives have static priorities, which can't take into account the actual hardware on the machine, so can't decide between nvidia-current or nvidia-last-year or fglrx-current or fglrx-legacy, or or..
<superm1> well if you run update alternatives and they do have static priorities, then that will be a no-op
<superm1> eg current should always be newer than last year which should always be newer than last-last-year
<superm1> but if you run jockey it can override such priorities?
<jcristau> what will be a no-op?  if you have multiple nvidia driver packages for different generations of chips which one gets higher priority?
<tjaalton> or fglrx over nvidia?
<tjaalton> that's why I didn't think alternatives would work, but making the user choose via jockey is the only way
<jcristau> tseliot1: maintainer scripts have update-alternatives in $PATH no need to use the full path
<jcristau> also no need to use $(CURDIR) when you don't need an absolute path
<jcristau> and echo \n is not portable :)
<superm1> if they all need to have the same priority set, then maybe a debconf to select among the priorities
<superm1> *debconf question
<jcristau> tjaalton: not sure if you saw, the testsuite failure on sparc/ppc should be fixed in master now
<tjaalton> jcristau: ah, good. didn't see that
<tjaalton> superm1: that just moves the question to a different layer
<superm1> tjaalton, but then you can interactively ask
<superm1> if there is only one option available, then you wouldnt have to, but if there are a few, then you can present them to the user
<tjaalton> superm1: if you only have one blob installed manually, it'll have a higher priority than the default
<tjaalton> so no need to ask anything there
<superm1> right, and then if you have two blobs, then you ask the question
<tjaalton> well there should be a way to not ask it if the choice is already made by jockey
<tjaalton> or rather, by using jockey
<superm1> jockey uses debconf noninteractively currently
<superm1> so it would have to preset that value
<superm1> this can just be for a second iteration of changes though, because it will require work on the jockey end that may be non-trivial
<tjaalton> sure
 * bryce_ waves
<tseliot1> superm1: priorities work when in automatic mode
<tseliot1> in jockey I would switch to manual mode by using update-alternatives --set
<tseliot1> do we really want to use debconf for this?
<tseliot1> hey bryce_
<tseliot1> jcristau: ah, thanks, I'll just use update-alternatives without the full path then
<bryce_> heya tseliot1
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-24
<M25> anyone awake at this hour and feel like helping with an ATI driver problem?
<dyek> Hi! Is Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic using X11R7? Is libx11-6 considered old, or it continues in its role to provide the xlib interface for X11R7 while xcb is introduced?
<M25> Hey, I'm on Karmic with ATI free drivers, I have a problem with suspending/resuming X, from VT switches, logouts, or suspend/hibernate.  Everything in the logs points to memory corruption.  Are there any settings I can change or should I just file a bug report and hope?
<ScislaC> First off a Q... are there any plans to put linuxwacom 0.8.5 in Lucid (as a holdover to 0.8.6)?
<ScislaC> Now the important thing... Happy Holidays everyone and thank you for all of your awesome work!
<jcristau> ScislaC: pretty sure the plan is to get xf86-input-wacom in lucid
<jcristau> as a replacement for linuxwacom
<jcristau> oh well.  way to ask a question and run away.
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-25
<Sarvatt> hmm, about radeontool, I dont see it in a VCS anywhere in debian to merge with? can we just make a release based off the upstream 1.6.0 tarball?
<Sarvatt> ah I should have read Bug #490052 better, guess tormod's going to try to get it in a vcs in debian. I was just packaging one up for edgers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490052 in radeontool "please sync radeontool 1.5+git20091120-1 from Debian main unstable" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490052
<Sarvatt> looks like theres been some important updates post 1.6.0 too even though its like a week old, darn
<Sarvatt> i'll wait to talk to him about it, lessee about intel-gpu-tools updates, just noticed lucid still has the old git checkout from june when I was getting some dumps
<M25> Hey, I'm on Karmic with ATI free drivers, I have a problem with suspending/resuming X, from VT switches, logouts, or suspend/hibernate.   Everything in the logs points to memory corruption.  Are there any settings I can change or should I just file a bug report and hope?
<Sarvatt> M25: you might want to try the xorg-edgers PPA to see if things are any different, if your problem is fixed there it would help narrow down where your problem is. I would recommend trying out a newer kernel to see if that fixes things first though because that's most likely where the fix will be
<Sarvatt> what ATI card is it?
<Sarvatt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Sarvatt> 2.6.32.2 would be a good one to try from there, unless its an r600 or newer card because there's a bug with those in 2.6.32.2
<Sarvatt> (aka HD2xxx or newer)
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa -- thats the xorg-edgers PPA, note it says latest crack but we tend to be somewhat conservative outside of the development releases so it's not a huge risk of breaking things :D I would try the kernel first though, and if that doesn't fix things try that PPA with both the new and older kernels to see if any of the problems are fixed. xserver-xorg-video-ati had a few fixes post karmic that mig
<Sarvatt> ht be relevant.. there is a package called ppa-purge in there that you can install to remove all the packages in the PPA and go back to stock karmic ones after
<Sarvatt> shouldnt intel-gpu-tools have been synced from debian testing automatically?
<M25> Sarvatt: it's a RS4XX series
<M25> the bugs I'm getting aren't related to the drivers, they happen on my desktop with an Intel card
<Sarvatt> ah yeah 200M, I see a fix in xserver-xorg-video-ati regarding VT problems in the past few days
<M25> :D how soon would that be pushed to Ubuntu?
<Sarvatt> does it freeze when you switch to a VT?
<M25> Sarvatt: no, it doesn't even always freeze when switching back.  It'll do it the second or third or somethingth try, rarely ever the first, and only when switching back.  It also has by far the weirdest resume-from-suspend bug ever
<Sarvatt> is it a constant problem or just sometimes? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/commit/?id=3a30210d50b27f8772fc5045133940246764fce9
<Sarvatt> yeah that sounds like what that commit fixes
<Sarvatt> theres a VT switch on suspend/resume too
<M25> Sarvatt: if I suspend/resume X enough times, it always happens... oh really now
<M25> on suspend-resume I get a different crash.  It's not immediate, it can be anywhere from 3 minutes to half an hour, but eventually one of my programs will stop responding, either taking 0 or 100% cpu.  then every program I touch crashes instantly, one after the other.  When they're all crashed, X crashes, and even a REISUB won't reset it, I have to hard boot
<M25> this is new with Ubuntu Karmic, never seen anything like it before. only ever happens after a suspend (this is computer suspend, although I assume there's an X suspend associated with it)
<Sarvatt> does it happen without KMS enabled as well?
<M25> I don't think I have KMS enabled
<M25> what's the default?  I've heard enough bug reports about it not to mess with it yet
<Sarvatt> not positive but I thought it was enabled by default, you can edit the grub boot line to have radeon.modeset=0 after the quiet splash part if you want to try disabled
<M25> I'll try that, what do I lose by disabling it?
<Sarvatt> dmesg | grep radeondrmfb -- if theres anything there its enabled
<M25> nope, nothing back from that
<M25> yeah, says it's disabled already
<M25> so, before I go installing the edgers ppa, exactly how would I remove the packages it installs, preferably from console.  With my luck, X will refuse to run entirely :p
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge after you enable the repo, then you would sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers to switch back to karmic
<Sarvatt> i was going to throw a newer ati driver in the drivers-only ppa but i just remembered it needs libdrm 2.4.17+ to build now :(
<M25> thanks, I'll see how this goes, would the VT thing that's just been committed to the git above be in the PPA yet?
<Sarvatt> yeah it is
<Sarvatt> I would actually give KMS a try and see if it works any better
<Sarvatt> M25: the problem after suspend/resume sounds different for sure though, sounds more like a kernel issue there
<M25> Sarvatt: it's been duplicated by somebody else, on Intel drivers, he said the new kernel didn't fix it, neither did disabling compiz
<M25> alright, rebooting, hope this fixes something and breaks nothing
<M25> Sarvatt: appears to work, I still get glitchy screens of flickering lines on occasion when switching back to an X session, but I can keep switching around and they disappear
<M25> that's been the case for ages, thanks for the help!
<M25> Sarvatt: so where would I try the latest kernel to see if it fixes my suspend/resume issues?
<Sarvatt> things should be better when ya upgrade to lucid if that's the case, if you want I can try adding that one commit as a patch to karmic's ati ddx so you can see if it fixes it and try for an SRU if so. 
<Sarvatt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Sarvatt> i'd recommend trying 2.6.32.2 from there
<M25> Ok, I'm a linux user of two years, what's ddx and what's an SRU?
<M25> Sarvatt: that's the one the other guy tried with no effect, rc6 if I remember correctly
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-video-ati is the ddx, SRU is a stable release update which is how you get fixes like that into already released series
<Sarvatt> well 2.6.32.2 is 5 versions newer than rc6, might be worth trying out :D
<M25> right, I'd say go for it, I can do a ppa-purge once it's in and see if the fix stays.  I like being on cutting edge of development, but not for core utilities, I'd like to get off the PPA if possible
<Sarvatt> his problem could be different even though it seems similar too, never know
<M25> Sarvatt: that link takes me to a list of directories... I found the one I want, should I just install the .deb manually?
<Sarvatt> yep, 	linux-image-2.6.32-02063202-generic_2.6.32-02063202_(whatever your architecture is).deb
<M25> I won't need the headers?
<Sarvatt> not unless you have something else installed that needs them, like virtualbox or something
<M25> nope
<M25> wait
<M25> I've got them installed, methinks it'd be a bad idea to have headers for the wrong version of my kernel
<Sarvatt> theres no linux-libc-dev where the important headers are for those anyhow, should only need those headers if you need to build an external kernel module or something
<M25> I'll take your word for it
<Sarvatt> i only install the headers on my box i use nvidia binary drivers on
<M25> right, new kernel installed, rebooting
<M25> Sarvatt: new kernel is weird, the first suspend I tried left me with no X, had to REISUB, but when I rebooted and tried it again, it worked fine
<M25> except now my panel is using 100% cpu and isn't being killed by kill-9
<M25> Sarvatt: well, I'm never trying THAT kernel again
<M25> 3 boots, 3 completely separate things breaking, all after suspend
<Sarvatt> suspend/resume doesnt work for me on 2.6.32 either if I ever mount an SD card, kind of stinks because thats whats going into lucid
<M25> they've got 4 months, they'll fix it
<superm1> no, it's been broke for a few releases
<superm1> doesnt necessarily mean it will be fixed...
<hyperair> Sarvatt: what's going into lucid?
<Sarvatt> hmm, 2.6.33 needs external firmware to work right for r600 KMS with those mainline kernel builds
<hyperair> O_o
<Sarvatt> whatcha mean hyperair?
<hyperair> nevermind
<Sarvatt> oh I was saying 2.6.32 was going into lucid and has some problems for me
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> but i haven't heard of a single kernel that supported susend/resume with an SD card mounted
<Sarvatt> 2.6.31 and under always worked fine here, i dont mean anything important on an SD but they all refuse to suspend if I have ever mounted an SD card now, the controller isnt shutting down right or something
<Sarvatt> maybe if I compile my own with unsafe suspend enabled it might work, gotta try that
<Sarvatt> oh wait no it doesnt, i did that at 2.6.32-rc6
<Sarvatt> its not just having one mounted that blocks suspend here though, even if i mount one then unmount it it'll freeze trying to suspend
<Sarvatt> or mount/unmount/remove all modules completely
<Sarvatt> wonder why  R600_rlc.bin isnt getting included with 2.6.33-999
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> Sarvatt: by the way, is xserver-xorg-video-intel safe to upgrade yet?
<Sarvatt> I dunno, it's not on my system but could be fine for you :D
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> last i recall, it sucked on my system as bad as yours
<Sarvatt> havent seen any i965 people having the problem i'm having
<hyperair> hmmm
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25475
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25475 in Driver/intel "[i915] Xorg crash / Execbuf while wedged" [Critical,New]
<Sarvatt> i think 965 can recover from that hang anyway
<hyperair> hmmm
<hyperair> dunno about that
<hyperair> i was having a lot of artifacts
<Sarvatt> yah i had lots of those problems from 11-11 till 12-06 or so
<Sarvatt> well i think the last artifact problem (corrupted glyphs after resume) was fixed about a week after that
<Sarvatt> oh ok theres no R600_rlc firmware even in the upstream kernel yet, no wonder
<Sarvatt> hyperair: if you do try it and it works i'd like to hear about it :D
<hyperair> Sarvatt: heh okay, i'll give it a go
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> I tried 10.04 on an old laptop with a Geforce 440 Go an nv was used.
<unggnu> It seems that nouveau isn't installed at all. Is there a change of plan?
<unggnu> Ok, I guess I ask another time. :)
<unggnu> Merry Christmas or whatever you celebrate :D
<hyperair> Sarvatt: i've had no issues with the new xserver-xorg-video-intel so far, except for one compiz crash a few seconds ago
<hyperair> xserver-xorg-video-intel: Installed: 2:2.9.99.902~git20091222.2c142e42-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~karmic
<Sarvatt> well, down to just these 2 bugs with libdrm 2.4.16+ on my aspire one - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25598 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25475 
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25598 in Driver/intel "[965GM] Corruption on resume from hibernation with xf86-video-intel-git" [Critical,New]
<Sarvatt> still have this bug with 2.6.32+ kernels but at least thats fixed already in drm-intel-next https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged]
<Sarvatt> ahh just noticed that bug reporter is on my exact netbook even
<Sarvatt> hmm maybe intel_reg_dumper moving to intel-gpu-tools instead of the ddx might be blocking syncing the new version. should we be installing the udev rule with intel-gpu-tools instead of xserver-xorg-video-intel because intel-gpu-tools is only a recommends?
<Duke`> are you saying that in 2.6.33 (or 2.6.34?) the execbuf bug is fixed? or is it just the suspend/resume issue?
<Duke`_> I just got this bug :/
<Sarvatt> suspend/resume
<Sarvatt> and just in drm-intel-next, they havent pushed it to linus in a long time
<jcristau> Sarvatt: fwiw the submitter for fd.o 24928 says he still gets the issue with drm-intel after resume
<Sarvatt> hmmmm
<Sarvatt> i've got 3 days uptime post resume here since updating the kernel to drm-intel-next with that commit with nothing out of the ordinary
<Sarvatt> his picture looks very different than what happens to me
<Sarvatt> oh i'm looking at old posts, I did get the corruption he got from the intel ddx back then, hes still getting the solid color freezes
<jcristau> not sure when i'll get a chance to try a newer kernel on the 945 at the office...
<Sarvatt> sounds like theres another commit in drm-intel-next above and beyond that then if it really didnt fix it for him :(
<Sarvatt> actually, I'm using the powersave=0 module parameter on top of that commit
<Sarvatt> going to try without that now
<Sarvatt> jcristau: thanks for getting me to look into that more, powersave=0 is indeed required as well to fix it on top of that patch :(
<jcristau> damn
<Sarvatt> i froze up just starting xchat after a resume without it
<jcristau> well at least you get consistent results..
<Sarvatt> got a bunch of gpu and reg dumps and logs from it at least, that one only liked to crash me when i was out of the house and actually needed suspend :D
<Sarvatt> RAOF: hmm nouveau-firmware didnt get removed when i removed nouveau-kernel-source? dunno if you care about that
<Sarvatt> its too unstable for me right now, every time i open the lid after having it closed for a day or two the screens corrupted and gpu hung
<Sarvatt> oh scratch that, didnt show up in the autoremove list after but now it is
<Sarvatt> gotta figure out what bug to put that powersave=0 needed comment on now
<Sarvatt> when it hangs after resume intel_gpu_top says its spending 100% of the time in framebuffer compression
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-26
<CShadowRun> Is there any way to switch GPU scaling off on intel?
#ubuntu-x 2009-12-27
<Sarvatt> wonderful, nv doesn't even work on my laptop with xserver 1.7 :D
<Sarvatt> sounds like people using nvidia have been stuck on vesa for almost a month now if they dont use PPAs or the .runs straight from nvidia
<Sarvatt> ah hah, it only took me a month or so there to figure out i need to use alt+f7 to switch from VT to X now for some reason.. :D control blocks it
<hyperair> huh?
<hyperair> it shouldn't..
<hyperair> what kernel are you using?
<hyperair> or perhaps getty
<RAOF> It does if you've accidentally set raw mode on your keyboard, I think.
<hyperair> hmm
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Any news about Nouveau and 10.04?
<Sarvatt> hmm, having a ChangeLog in the orig.tar.gz isn't worth having a delta to debian is it? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-gpu-tools/+bug/500039
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500039 in intel-gpu-tools "Please sync intel-gpu-tools (1.0.2-1) with Debian Testing" [Wishlist,New]
<Sarvatt> I only added it to the previous one because there was one in the one before that, and there wasn't a debian upstream for it back then
<hyperair> i think it should be "from"
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: right
<tseliot> tjaalton, bryce_: do you know why I get this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/347729/
<tseliot> src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:195:2: warning: #warning Old xf86vmode.h; dynamic gamma ramp support will not be compiled.
<tseliot> which means that this fails:
<tseliot> #if defined(X_XF86VidModeGetGammaRampSize)
<tseliot> I patched the package with an additional check but X_XF86VidModeGetGammaRampSize should be defined in Lucid
<tseliot> as it defined in Karmic
<tseliot> jcristau: ^^
<tseliot> never mind... it looks like they moved the definition of X_XF86VidModeGetGammaRampSize from xf86vmode.h to xf86vmproto.h
<tseliot> I wonder what else was broken in the process...
<tjaalton> some headers were moved, just fix the build-deps :)
<Sarvatt> need a little more than that, i had to add a patch too when I built it a few weeks ago -- http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290432
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 290432 in Unspecified "media-video/nvidia-settings-190.42 (and binutils USE=gold) fails to link -lm and -ldl" [Normal,New]
<Sarvatt> oops, wrong bug
<Sarvatt> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289744
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 289744 in Applications "nvidia-settings-190.40 does not compile w/ libXxf86vm-1.1.0 (patch included)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<tseliot> yes, it's a matter of including an additional header
<tseliot> I think we should have a look at all the packages that have libxxf86vm-dev as a build dependency
<tseliot> tjaalton: ^
<tseliot> BTW I'm taking care of nvidia-settings
<Sarvatt> sweet! there's been a bug with the old jaunty version that hasn't been updated throughout karmic and lucid with Xv contrast level ranges changing and it not being able to cope
<Sarvatt> (in 185+)
<Sarvatt> hmm, thats odd. just tried out an arch spin for this aspire one to see if I had suspend/resume problems there and noticed framebuffer compression actually worked with KMS and said it was enabled in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sarvatt> shoulda looked to see if it was getting enabled in the xorg.conf, i've never not seen [    0.508696] (**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC. on ubuntu even though its supposed to default to enabled on mobile chipsets
<Sarvatt> when using KMS that is, it worked back in the day with UMS
<Sarvatt> nope specifying it in xorg.conf didn't work, thats strange
<jcristau> on kms the X driver doesn't handle fbc at all, afaik
<Sarvatt> ahhh I think I was just assuming it was using KMS because it was using dri2 when it was just using uxa with UMS probably, that'd explain it
<Sarvatt> i've got radeon on the brain where it needs KMS for dri2 because of using exa, been a long time since i used UMS
<tjaalton> bah, tseliot left already
<tjaalton> checked every package that ftbfs, none of them fail because of libxxf86vm-dev
<Sarvatt> thanks for pushing that xi2 test fix to 1.7 branch nominations btw jcristau, it did let me build xserver on powerpc
<jcristau> well i spent a few hours tracking that one down :)
<Sarvatt> ah framebuffer compression is working in KMS here -- FBC_CONTROL: 0xc1f407e3
<Sarvatt> oh i didnt see you were the author too, thanks for fixing it too! :D
<Sarvatt> wow what the heck happened to gcalctool, it doesnt do base conversions anymore
<Sarvatt> the programming view shows the binary for decimal but not for hex, thats kind of silly
<Sarvatt> ahh ok its just non-intuitive
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-28
<wledoux> Hi there, 
<wledoux> After my last upgrade of nvidia-current (yersteday, from 260.19.26 to 260.19.29), I noticed that VLC crashed (segmentation fault) when playing some videos 
<wledoux> If I disable hardware decompression (vdpau on a ION in my case), it plays the video correctly (slowly, but without crashing)
<wledoux> What could I do to let the developpers know with a maximum of usefull informations ?
<bjsnider> are you sure you're using gpu acceleration in vlc? have you tried playing the same video in mplayer?
<wledoux> The video works in totem and in vlc when gpu acceleration is disabled
<wledoux> but when i enable gpu acceleration, it crashes
<bjsnider> what about mplayer?
<wledoux> I don't have it
<wledoux> Let me try
<wledoux> (btw, thank you for answering me)
<bjsnider> what video container and codec is this?
<wledoux> H264 - MPEG-4-AVC1
<wledoux> it's a mkv
<wledoux> 1916x820
<wledoux> with two audio Flux and on subtitle
<wledoux> -on +one
<wledoux> What I call "dis/enable vdpau acceleration" is (un)checking the "hardware decoding" in the FFmpeg advanced settings
<wledoux> My vlc is 1.2.0-git20100715 from lucid multimediappa2
<wledoux> it was not updated recently
<bjsnider> you're using lucid?
<wledoux> yes
<wledoux> It works with mplayer
<wledoux> but not shure it uses vdpau
<wledoux> -shure + sure
<wledoux> is "mplayer -vo vaapi myfile.mkv" correct ?
<bjsnider> try mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau video.mkv
<bjsnider> use mplayer-git
<wledoux> the command you just gave me did not work
<wledoux> Forced video codec: ffh264vdpau
<wledoux> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x34363248.
<wledoux> I'll try mplayer-git
<wledoux> libva: libva version 0.31.1-sds1
<wledoux> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<wledoux> libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<wledoux> libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/va/drivers/nvidia_drv_video.so
<wledoux> libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
<ricotz> bjsnider, hi, could you do some multitasking? 
<ricotz> bjsnider, my xorg.conf is driving me crazy :( - http://paste.debian.net/103375/ - the edid information arent working so i need to override them
<wledoux> doesn't work with mplayer-git either
<bjsnider> what does mplayer-git do?
<wledoux> no video,  and the audio only, after a long wait
<bjsnider> ricotz, you've got a lot of info in that file. the inputdevice stuff was deprecated a long time ago. but that's what you get for using nvidia-xconfig
<wledoux> Video: no video
<wledoux> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<bjsnider> mplayer-git says that?
<wledoux> Hum, the long wait is normal, there is no audio at the beginning of the video ^^
<wledoux> yes
<ricotz> bjsnider, yeah, i know, the problem is that the modeline defs arent accepted which results in max 640x480
<bjsnider> what happens if you throw the modeline stuff out?
<wledoux> mplayer -vo vaapi -vc ffh264vdpau VIDEO.mkv 
<wledoux> MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<wledoux> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<wledoux> mplayer: No such file or directory
<wledoux> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<wledoux> Playing VIDEO.mkv.
<wledoux> [mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "x264", -vid 0
<wledoux> [mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3) "AC3", -aid 0, -alang eng
<bjsnider> mplayer-git uses vdpau
<wledoux> [mkv] Track ID 3: audio (A_DTS) "DTS", -aid 1, -alang eng
<wledoux> [mkv] Track ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "Subtitles", -sid 0, -slang dut
<wledoux> [mkv] Will play video track 1.
<wledoux> Matroska file format detected.
<wledoux> VIDEO:  [avc1]  1916x820  24bpp  24.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
<bjsnider> use the command i listed above. do not use vaapi
<wledoux> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<wledoux> ==========================================================================
<wledoux> Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<wledoux> AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 640.0 kbit/41.67% (ratio: 80000->192000)
<wledoux> Selected audio codec: [ffac3] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AC-3)
<wledoux> ==========================================================================
<wledoux> AO: [pulse] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<wledoux> Video: no video
<bjsnider> and don't spam the channel. use pastebin
<wledoux> Starting playback...
<wledoux> A:   5.7 (05.7) of 6181.2 ( 1:43:01.2)  1.2% 
<wledoux> Hum, 'll use paste.debian next time
<ricotz> bjsnider, the same as they were in because they are ignored now
<bjsnider> ricotz, this sucks because right now the nvforums site is down. there's all sorts of chatter about this over there
<wledoux> It works very fine and smooth, CPU usage proves that it use gpu
<bjsnider> did you try fiddling with the horizsync/vertrefresh values?
<ricotz> bjsnider, the edid i am getting is empty, and nouveau seems to get something but reports a checksum error
<bjsnider> wledoux, so it sounds like a vaapi issue i guess
<bjsnider> so even nouveau can't drive the monitor correctly?
<ricotz> bjsnider, i created them with gtf
<ricotz> bjsnider, yes, but it is a nvc0
<bjsnider> ricotz, is your system a vaio?
<ricotz> no, a desktop system
<ricotz> with a gf104
<ricotz> bjsnider, are more options to force a specific resolution?
<bjsnider> one thing that nvidia has been talking about is having users create their own edid file and point the blob to it in xorg.conf
<wledoux> I checked the last upgraded packages (http://pastebin.com/E4QtXQKv)
<bjsnider> but like i said, the best site for this info is currently down
<wledoux> So basically, you says that is is an old bug in a package not listed here ?
<bjsnider> wledoux, probably, since i'm using the newer vaapi  that's available in maverick, and i have no trouble playing matroska x264 videos
<bjsnider> ricotz, has that monitor ever worked with ubuntu?
<ricotz> bjsnider, yes, of course ;)
<bjsnider> whn did it stop working?
<ricotz> this is hard to say, because i had to switch the graphics card
<ricotz> but it is working properly on my laptop with intel/natty
<wledoux> bjsnider: I had no troubles at all until the listed upgrades, so i though it was due to vdpau. Can I upgrade my vaapi lib in some more recent ppa ?
<bjsnider> wledoux, i haven't put the newer ffmpeg/vlc/vaapi packages into that ppa because i don't use lucid anymore, so i can't test them
<bjsnider> i suppose the best way to upgrade would be to use maverick
<bjsnider> ricotz, what graphics card are you using?
<ricotz> gf104
<ricotz> gtx460
<bjsnider> well that doesn't lack for horsepower
<ricotz> bjsnider, do you know get-edid?
<bjsnider> no
<ricotz> mhh, i am trying to get the edid info with my laptop, but it only read the internal display data
<wledoux> bjsnider: I will consider updating to maverick, but in case I choose not to, Is there another contributor that you know will test it and push it any time soon, or should I compile it myself ?
<bjsnider> ricotz, that's a good idea though
<bjsnider> wledoux, can you do ppa builds yourself?
<wledoux> Never did, but in theory i could (i am a programmer, but only experienced on windows)
<bjsnider> ever do any debian packaging before?
<wledoux> nope
<bjsnider> it's not quite as easy as saying "i'm a programmer"
<bjsnider> wledoux, you know shell scripting?
<wledoux> bash, yes, the others not that much
<bjsnider> well it shouldn't be all greek to you then
<bjsnider> if you want to sign up to launchpad, send me an email at the contact link for the team and i'll join you so you can try packaging the stuff
<bjsnider> all you really need to do is backport the maverick packages
<wledoux> how do I throughly test it before pushing ? do i need to test it on several hardware and hundreds of videos ?
<bjsnider> wledoux, set up a pbuilder environment to test the builds first. then send them in. testing the hardware is something the source code needs to deal with, it's outside the purview of the packager
 * wledoux is googling for pbuilder
<bjsnider> there's an ubuntu wiki page about setting up pbuilder
<wledoux> yes i am on it (but in my native language, ie french)
<wledoux> So from what I understood, I would "backport" your packages for maverick, build them in a clean and neat lucid install up to date with pbuilder
<wledoux> But the fact that it builds doesn't mean it works, so i must be missing a step between "build with pbuild" and "send it"
<wledoux> if there is no testing, then I presume that you would maintain it on lucid, since pbuilder seems to manage several distributions
<bjsnider> wledoux, it is impossible to conduct extensive tests on all platforms before the packages are published. we do not do that. we build them and if they build they're almostcertainly going to work
<bjsnider> building them into binaries successfully pretty much means you've created packages the upstream devs intended when they wrote the software.
<wledoux> bjsnider: You said previously that you did not push the packages for lucid, 'cause you could not "test" them, did you mean "test if they build", then ?
<bjsnider> no, i meant test in the sense that you did
<bjsnider> vlc/ffmpeg/vaapi is so complex that it would require regular use to test. so it's kind of an exception. but you would be using it which is why i suggested you could do it
<wledoux> so when you push vlc/ffmpeg/vaapi, do you install yourself the packages you build before pushing it to test it against a couple of videos ?
<bjsnider> sometimes
<wledoux> it means that you are kind of forced to be always up to date with every related package, right ?
<wledoux> else the package may not work.
<bjsnider> everythin builds against ffmpeg, you can float for awhile building new vlc packages against one ffmpeg, but eventually there'll be an api/abi change that forces you to update ffmpeg too
<bjsnider> on the other hand you could build vlc using internal ffmpeg
<wledoux> What happens if you push something that you did not test and it breaks
<wledoux> the users have no way to "undo" an update on a set of packages, do they ?
<bjsnider> sledpush a newer version, but the users knew what they were getting into when they added the ppa
<bjsnider> wledoux, push a newer version, but the users knew what they were getting into when they added the ppa
<wledoux> bjsnider: So the packager's work is also to be all ears open to user's bugs,  investigate them and let the maintainer to fix it so that it can push a newer version ? 
<wledoux> +know
<bjsnider> that's more or less true
<bjsnider> but you have to distinguish between a problem with the packaging and a problem with the software source code. something can be packaged so poorly that it's unusable
<wledoux> is the "process" the same for mainstream ppa ?
<wledoux> concerning testing
<wledoux> bjsnider: sorry, had to reconnect
<bjsnider> wledoux, i'm not sure what you're asking with that last question.
<wledoux> bjsnider: I resume what you said as "it is hard to test, people were aware that it can breaks when subscribing to shis ppa". So my question is "Is there more tests on mainstream ppas, where people are expecting it to work, and if yes, how do the tests are done ?"
<bjsnider> no, it's no different
<wledoux> Okay, I undersand a little more what is expected from a packager. I think I will at try, at least for learning how it works
<wledoux> -at
<wledoux> But in the future, I will be more cautious about upgrades when nothing is breaked (yet).
<wledoux> Thanks VERY MUCH for your time
<bjsnider> no problem
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-29
<Milos_SD> hi
<Milos_SD> is there a way to get OpenGL 2.x support for ATI 9600 cards on Maverick with xorg-edgers ppa?
<Sarvatt> bryceh, tjaalton: could one of ya guys extend my ubuntu-x-swat membership?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, sure
<bryceh> Sarvatt, merry xmas
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<alex-mayorga> got a hung nvidia 320m here
<alex-mayorga> can someone help me file the bug? I got ssh to the problematic laptop
#ubuntu-x 2011-01-02
<sithlord48> can any of you tell me what the i would gain in the ati driver w/ the ppa on maverick (i have a radeion 4830HD)
<vish> !away | Bernardo
<ubot4`> Bernardo: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
#ubuntu-x 2011-12-26
<Milos_SD> Hello
<FernandoMiguel> good evening 
#ubuntu-x 2011-12-29
<FernandoTopGear> evening
#ubuntu-x 2011-12-30
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-x 2012-12-25
<dupondje> We have some custom patches to nouveau driver in Raring?
<Prf_Jakob> mlankhorst: ^
<dupondje> got some crash at shutdown :) took a picture of it today :P
<jcristau> the source is available, you could just check..
 * mlankhorst out of order, try again next year
#ubuntu-x 2012-12-29
<penguin42> I was looking at bug 1094097  it looks suspiciously similar to bug 1039341 , that one is closed as fixed released because the victim couldn't reproduce it, they aren't sharing any hardware as far as I can tell, and I don't see an xorg bug with that symbol - what's the best thing to do with it?
<ubottu> bug 1094097 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in mieqMoveToNewScreen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094097
<ubottu> bug 1039341 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in mieqMoveToNewScreen()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039341
#ubuntu-x 2013-12-23
<alkisg> I've got sporadic corruption in Trusty/i915, usually a drawn character's pixels are randomly scattered all around its drawing box. I don't see anything in dmesg or in syslog, any advice on how to best report this bug? Sure I'll run `ubuntu-bug xorg` and include a photo, but maybe I should try if some param fixes it first?
<alkisg> ...e.g. disabling SNA?
#ubuntu-x 2013-12-26
<vorburger> hello, greeter no longer appearing after reboot.. on  fresh vanilla std. 13.10 install,  I had installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday to have a look, then removed all packages that installed today, and seem to have removed something too much.... help, anyone? I have TTY and SSH up
<mlankhorst> install ubuntu-desktop^ again
<vorburger> mlankhorst: thanks.. meanwhile I've figured it out - the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf was broken:
<vorburger> < user-session=ubuntu
<vorburger> < greeter-session=unity-greeter
<vorburger> ---
<vorburger> > user-session=kde-plasma
<vorburger> > greeter-session=
<mlankhorst> ah there ya go
<vorburger> mlankhorst: I also SOMETIMES, but not always, have problems switching multi user back and forth (like it seems to try, and not manage and then come back) - do you have any advise how to debug that ?
<mlankhorst> no idea, find a way to trigger it reliably first
#ubuntu-x 2014-12-23
<tjaalton> meh, gnome-session got stuck somehow, unity didn't wake up from the screensaver
<tjaalton> on vivid
#ubuntu-x 2015-12-21
<RAOF> tjaalton: Mesa 11.1 is now good to go as far as Mir is concerned.
<tjaalton> RAOF: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2016-12-26
<soee_> nvidia driver does not work with kernel 4.10 rc1 ?
<mamarley> Not surprised.  I will try to make a patch at some point, but I don't want to install an -rc1 on my computer, so not yet.
#ubuntu-x 2016-12-31
<ngaio> hey guys I've come across a problem where the screen experiences severe flicker when using Nvidia 375.26 on a GTX 1070 in 16.10, Unity Desktop -- but only when the terminal is in the top left of the screen or maximized and is full of text
<ngaio> I made a video illustrating the problem
<ngaio> http://damonlynch.net/share/Ubuntu1610screen-flicker.mp4
<ngaio> I'm using the driver from the "graphics-drivers" PPA
<ngaio> bug #1653323 has been filed
<ubottu> bug 1653323 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Severe screen flicker on Unity when terminal maximized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653323
#ubuntu-x 2017-12-27
<soee__> kernel 4.14.9 breaks does not work with nvidia driver :)
<soee__> *tested version from mainline
<mamarley> soee_: Install "libelf-dev".
